
India school-leaving exam: The controversy that cost 23 lives - sohkamyung
https://www.bbc.com/news/world-asia-india-48050020
======
gitrebase
I am at loss to understand this. Why take your own life for what clearly looks
like an error in evaluation and could possibly be fixed with reevaluation?

~~~
bigmit37
It seems most did so the same day , even within hours of finding the results,
so they didn’t know about the revaluation.

If they felt good about the exam after taking it, they are stillanxious about
the scores as they are unsure if they __actually __did well or not.

